

Is Hyper Local Networks the next big thing? - Loquila

Think about a system that allows people to follow places, see what's happening there and meeting new people online (at those places).<p>A hyper local network where there is digital places and interaction with people at those places. Doesn't that look like The Matrix (movie).<p>I mean everything is a place - restaurant, bar, office and even a website. What if people can meet at those places, interact in real-time and make new friends?<p>Moreover, people connect locally to make this online interaction actionable. We're launching something along these lines and would love your feedback - http://www.loquila.com<p>Best
Rajan
======
tudorizer
Ah, I see what you did here.

